# McGee is Six Months today!



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Baby McGee








Big boy McGee - 10 pounder!


----------



## coco (Feb 26, 2011)

How adorable!


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Happy Hav-a-year McGee! He's such a cutie patootie.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Oh my gosh! He is the cutest fluff ball! And I cannot believe you get away with putting that clip in his hair - that he leaves it there!!!

Happy Half a Year, McGee!


----------



## ilaienae (Aug 13, 2008)

McGee is so sweet! I love his hair do. Very doggie couture!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

wow..sure has grown up to be quite the looker!! Love the hair!!


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

He is so cute!! Happy half birthday!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Happy Birthday! What a gorgeous boy!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

oMG! I can't believe it! It seems like just yesterday we were all waiting for him to get big enough to come home!!! (and worrying about his foot, which seems to be a total non-issue!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Aw, look at that face. What a cutie pie. I love the big boy version of our very special little man. Happy six months McGee.


----------



## wynne (Apr 30, 2011)

Maya just had her 1/2 birthday on Tuesday!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

McGee looks like a charmer!


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

What a handsome boy, Happy Half Birthday McGee!

Does he have any problem with his leg or don't you notice it Kathie?


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Well Mr. McGee, you are growing toooo fast. Happy 6 months old day to you!!! You are a very handsome fellow...and I still have not seen you...Hugs to all..


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

6 months WOW!!!! I bet you can't believe that much time has gone by. He is such a handsome boy and seems to have fit right into life at home with you hubby and sister Abby. So happy for you all. Belly rubs to both your special kidlets.


----------



## Rita Nelson (Jul 13, 2009)

WOW! 6 mos. old already and what a handsome little man he is.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

awwwww, Happy 1/2 birthday sweet boy!!!


----------



## Pooch (Nov 23, 2010)

What a sweetie!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Mcgee you are growing up to be such a handsome Havanese!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Awww, he's beautiful....oh sorry McGee, I mean handsome!! Happy half birthday!


----------



## jessegirl (May 13, 2011)

Happy Birthday! Such a cutie pie!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Happy Birthday!!!!

Kara and Gucci


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Thanks, everyone! We think he's pretty handsome, too! 

His leg is doing fine at home and in the yard. I am waiting until he is grown to see about a little boot to level out his stance so he can go for walks. He keeps up with his sister just fine!


----------



## MoirasNiceLady (Jul 11, 2011)

Oh wow, he is really a looker! Happy 1/2 Bday!


----------



## JudyD (Feb 21, 2011)

Happy Birthday McGee!!!! You are adorable!!!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

McGee is growing into a handsome Havanese hunk!!


----------



## lkwilson (Mar 6, 2011)

Kathie, it does just seem like yesterday... that cute video you posted of him getting around. Pulled on those heartstrings of mine... Sweet McGee is growing up!


----------



## Hav Mom (Dec 29, 2010)

Happy 1/2 Birthday, McGee


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Ok that face spells nothing but trouble...oh my..how sweet!


----------



## Atticus (May 17, 2011)

Wow he is gorgeous! Great photos too. I was interested to see how his color has changed /moved. He looks terrific,What a sweet face!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Happy Birthday little man. Kathie he is gorgeous.


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

OMG he looks so grown up! What a gorgeous face.


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

What a handsome guy! He's such a cutie pie....


----------

